# ANY VINTAGE BIKE/CAR SWAPS COMING IN OCT-DEC 2022 NEAR TAMPA FL?



## Callahooney1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Just wondering if anyone has knowledge of any vintage bike/car swap meets in or near the Tampa Florida area in October,  November, December 2022 ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Check with @TheFizzer I know he used to put something on but no trailer was a deal breaker for me. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 4, 2022)

I have not heard of anything down here ,except for the Cape Canaveral show in Febuary, no swap meet -I usually have a few items to sell , although , the event is for show and we ride the beach , Flip Flop Mafia


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Cape Canaveral show? What is it exactly?  If no bike swaps, would be cool to go to a vintage car swap. Old bike stuff among other cool stuff usually can be found there.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 4, 2022)

We have car shows every month , in different parts of central fl. Our bike show is a bike show and ride on the beach , . To find out specific car show times and locations , type in the area ,and the month you will be down , there is a car show in webster , every month , . You never know what will be at a car show down here  or anywhere ! There are a lot of collectors around, anything good will be bought up quick . I have people searching for me, I know lots of people who also have people searching for them .


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Cool, Thanks.


----------

